# Recommendation For A Commuter



## Subaru_Nation555 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am looking to get a bike for commuting, trips around town and maybe the occasional week long excursion. Here are some criteria:

-Budget of around $800
-Needs to handle the occasional gravel path or pothole
-Mounts for a rack and wheels that can handle some gear
-Road gearing preferred, no single speeds
-Geometry that's more relaxed than race

With that in mind I have been looking at the following bikes:

-*Kona Jake*
-*Surly Cross Check*
-Trek Valencia
-Jamis Allegro 2
-Kona Honky Tonk
-Motobecane Fantom CX (Very tempting but is the price too good to be true?)

The models in bold are ones I am pretty interested in but I am open to any suggestions. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, definitely sounds like you're looking for something that approximates a CX bike. The Jake and Crosscheck are both good for this, but I'm not sure if you can get either complete for under $800. Maybe used?


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

+1 for the Surly Cross Check.

• Started out around $800, but I'm a bike junkie, things got replace just cuz I felt like it. But you can certainly hit that price range.
• Very strong frame and handles predictably on dirt. I've hit some big potholes. Spending a little extra on very good quality wheels will help in this area.
• It's got sufficient braze on mounts for racks. I use Carradice seatbag myself.
• I've got 105 triples in the front, but ended up changing from 105 to SRAM 970 cassettes for the 11x34 range, I prefer a more relaxed climbing pace.
• AFAIK main geometry differences between race and cross is that BB sits higher, chainstay is slightly longer and spread wider to accommodate bigger tires. I don't think the HT or ST angles are any more relaxed.
• Also for consideration, SOMA Fabrications Cross.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`m not familiar with most of those bikes- can you really get the whole bike for $800 new? I thought the complete Crosschecks ran around 1000 to 1100, but I haven`t really looked much into them. Or are you talking about framesets, or used bikes? Even if you can`t get new for that money, you should be able to get a great used bike and still have plenty left to do any mods you see fit. Bianchi Volpe is another mixed use "cross" bike that runs about more or less 1000 new.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a Jake and LOVE it!
It's such a great bike for money! I got a pair of 29" Rhyno Lites for it and mounted up some 40c Kenda Breakers. 
My commute has a 2mi. section of dirt and most of the loops I ride with it have miles and miles of dirt farm roads and Forest Service roads.

It's ready to roll for racks.


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`m not familiar with most of those bikes- can you really get the whole bike for $800 new?


True, it's been quite a few years since I put the bike together for around $800, but just by shopping online retail: Jenson, PP, & BWW; I can price a decent bike for $914. With a little bit of effort, eBay, Craigslist, swap meets I would be confident that I could shave another $150 off that cost.

Surly Cross Check Frameset Black, 56 $420.00	JensonUSA
Tektro R200A Ergo Brake Levers Ergo-Style $17.99	JensonUSA
Shimano SL-BS77 9-SPEED Bar End Shifters $66.99	JensonUSA
Sram Force Front Derailleur $38.95	JensonUSA
Sram X.7 Rear Derailleur 2008 $44.98	Price Point
Sette Avanti Anatomic 26.0mm Road handlebar	$19.98	Price Point
Sette Aeon 26.0mm Road Stem $12.98	Price Point
Tektro R530 Road Brakes 2009 $39.98	Price Point
Sette Venn Alloy Seatpost $9.98	Price Point
Pyramid Chrome Steel Cups Headset $9.98	Price Point
Sette Vu Saddle $16.98	Price Point
Race Face Cadence Crankset 53-39 Black $79.98	Price Point
Sram PG 950 9 Speed Cassette 2008 Road 11-26	$24.98	Price Point
Alligator Cable With Housing Brake & Shifter	$5.96	Price Point
Sette Cork Tape $4.98	Price Point
Alex DH19 700c w/ Deore Silver Stainless $99.95	BWW
Total: $914.64


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

914.64 plus cables and housing, tubes and tires, saddle, a bunch of shipping. Better than I would have thought, but I think it`s still cheaper to buy complete.

08 CC Complete $930 plus shipping
http://www.treefortbikes.com/48_333222342484__Cross-Check-Complete-Bike-Gray-2008.html
07 Jamis Aurora $800 plus shipping
http://bicyclebananas.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Jamis_07_Aurora

And I really prefer to buy used most of the time, but that`s just me.

Sette cork wrap? Cool- I didn`t know they offered it and I need to place a PP order soon anyway. You just saved me about five bucks


----------



## Subaru_Nation555 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, I appreciate you taking the time. Car repairs have lowered my budget by several hundred dollars. Too bad, I would have loved a Cross Check. I am either going to look for a used bike or get a Motobecane Fantom CX.

I am 6 feet and like my bikes on the smaller size. For a bike with cyclocross geometry is a 56cm or 58cm frame appropriate? Will a LBS fit me for free do you think? Thanks.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a mostly stock Dawes cross bike that I'm building in to a gravel road touring bike.Here is what I've done so far:
Dawes Lighting Cross-$450
Salsa Bell Lap Bar-$40
Rack-$12
Nashbar Bags-$29
Kenda Kwest 700 x 35- $25
34 tooth front ring- parts box
Forte stem- parts box
12-30 cassette-built with spare parts 
Rear derrailuer- swapped with my son's Trek 820
So far it's the best $550+/- I've spent. My plans include a disc front fork and wheel,front rack and bags, bigger rear panniers, fenders and new saddle. I figure I'll still be under $850 when I'm done and if I didn't live 35 miles from work I'd have a nice commuter


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

*somethin different*

how bout this gem. i sell these and folks love em. i sell em for 1050.00 and they are on sale at 20% off. 840.00 complete. not bad for a great ride. if yer not cx racing, i'd go for a 58cm in this bike. classy lookin too.

https://www.masibikes.com/gallery/p..._BRN.jpg&w=800&h=533&title=08F_SPECCX_BRN.jpg

rog


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> 914.64 plus cables and housing, tubes and tires, saddle, a bunch of shipping. Better than I would have thought, but I think it`s still cheaper to buy complete.
> 
> 08 CC Complete $930 plus shipping
> http://www.treefortbikes.com/48_333222342484__Cross-Check-Complete-Bike-Gray-2008.html
> ...


That's what I like about the marketplace, we can choose what we want, need, or can afford. Like you, I have purchased many used items going back to the rec.bicycles.marketplace days.


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

Subaru_Nation555 said:


> Thanks for all the comments, I appreciate you taking the time. Car repairs have lowered my budget by several hundred dollars. Too bad, I would have loved a Cross Check. I am either going to look for a used bike or get a Motobecane Fantom CX.
> 
> I am 6 feet and like my bikes on the smaller size. For a bike with cyclocross geometry is a 56cm or 58cm frame appropriate? Will a LBS fit me for free do you think? Thanks.


Sorry to here about the car problem. If you go the Motobecane route, please post your comments, that site intrigues me. Quality parts on inexpensive (cheap?) frames. I seriously considered their full suspension.

At 6ft, IMO a 56cm is too small, go to the 58cm


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Subaru_Nation555 said:


> I am 6 feet and like my bikes on the smaller size. For a bike with cyclocross geometry is a 56cm or 58cm frame appropriate? Will a LBS fit me for free do you think? Thanks.


I dunno. When I did a brief search on that bike, I didn`t see anywhere selling them. Is there a dealer around you that handles Motobecane? Or if QBP doles them out now a days, I think any shop can order one. Anyway, if you order from a local shop, they ought to include at least a cursory fitting. If you can`t find anybody local who can order that bike for you, you might be able to explain your situation and plead for some help. Being short on funds, I still think you`re better off going used, especially if you can`t get the bike you`re thinking about locally and it`s not a model with tons of info available.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Motobecane, Dawes, Windsor... all by the same company.. Bikesdirect... (interestingly enough he's got a couple of SURLY models available now). They have a few stores out there, but are almost ENTIRELY online-order

Bikesdirect sends specs to the factories in Taiwan that make almost all of the high end bikes out there.

They base their specs, geometry etc. on existing bikes so there's NO R&D cost etc.

They then sell those bikes to consumers, directly as they come fromt he factory.

MINIMAL overhead, NO R&D, Minimal staffing, means sheap prices and the guy probably still makes a killing.

Look at various posts about them for details... They've gotten mixed reviews so be careful and know what you're getting into and the risk invovled.

Personally I've had one of their bikes for over a year now and love it, and I just ordered another.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

d00d, you have a robust craigslist and if you haven't used a road bike before, might as well spend a month on craigslist.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/1376134251.html


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

While I'm at it- try to remember that every manufacturer will measure the seat tube differently, so fitting one within 2cm via the internet is going to be hard, especially since we won't know if you have a short torso, long legs, no arms or whatever. For all my bikes I look at top tube length because that is the one that will effect me most. And then stand over for mountain bikes because my balls appreciate a 30 inch standover.


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

How about a Vassago Fisticuff
cheaper than a Surly. steal and hz drops. I just bought a frame and fork for 350.00 used. I think they are 575.00 new.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Ranman said:


> How about a Vassago Fisticuff
> cheaper than a Surly. steal and hz drops. I just bought a frame and fork for 350.00 used. I think they are 575.00 new.


New crosschecks are ~420.


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

K...my bad. Could add it to the used frame search list though.


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Late to the party on this one. The Scott sub 20 fits the op's criteria. REI is selling them for six hundred bucks so that leaves some cash to play with.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd go with the Jake unless you wan to run discs. Of course I have to advocate building your own...you can do quite a bit with 800 bucks and a set of bike tools :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclistone (Nov 4, 2009)

Surly is very nice bicycle, it has all you need if you don't race. I also love Carradice bags, just bought my Nelson Long Flap at www.velofred.com .


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

+ 1 for the Surly Cross-Check

Love my Surly Cross-Check. it even survived me getting hit by a car.

I am going to be selling mine as soon as I get the check from the insurance company to repair the damaged parts.


----------



## ab138501 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Soma Smoothie ES*

I ride a Soma Smoothie ES for my 45 mile round-trip commute and I recommend it highly. It's advertised as having room for 700x32 tires plus fenders. It has two sets of eyelets on the rear dropouts and braze-ons on the seat stays for attaching a rear rack.

It's smooth, stable, comfortable, and fast too. I really like mine a lot.

I'm 6'5" tall and have a crazy long inseam measurement. The fact that they make the Soma Smoothie ES in 64cm and 66cm was a major factor in my purchasing decision. I went with the 64cm frame and a Bontrager Satellite Plus fork with a 335mm steerer tube. It fits me perfectly. For me, it's almost like having a custom-made frame.

From the Soma website:
What it is...
The "ES" means 'extra smooth.' It might not as quick handling as our Smoothie or other dedicated race frames. But it is still quite fast and you'll actually gain extra stablity on speedy descents with the ES. Ideal choice for multi-day charity rides, centuries and credit card touring. Eleven sizes to fit just about everybody.

http://www.somafab.com/extrasmoothie.html

http://www.somafab.com/geometry03.html

Bike Setup:
Soma Smoothie ES 64cm frame
Bontrager Satellite Plus fork
Shimano Ultegra 10 speed with long-cage GS rear derailleur and 12-27 cassette
Shimano FC-R700 compact 34-50 double crankset
Shimano BR-R650 brake calipers
Hand-built wheels with 32 hole Mavic T520 rims
Fizik Aliante Gamma saddle
Speedplay Frog pedals
Louis Garneau MTB shoes


----------

